# Solved: What is ehome.exe??



## cuttlefish

I seem to have a huge folder called Ehome in my Windows folder. It all seems to centre about Windows Media Centre and "looks" harmless?  

I notice that under msconfig.exe that it is now a startup item for it whereas I never saw it there before.........!  

A quick look on Goiogle suggests it is malware even though I regularly scan for such and use paid for applications such as Adaware 2007 to keep them out.  

Is is part of Windows or should I uninstall it or just remove from the startup?


----------



## Byteman

That eHome folder is the Media Center Edition interface...do not delete it! It's a normal part of your operating system.

http://www.tabletquestions.com/mobile-pc-hardware/37300-media-center-pro-con.html

You can launch either the default XP interface, or you can choose to have the Media center open when you start up. Media Center runs as an application, hence the ".exe" extension.


----------



## cuttlefish

Thanks - much appreciated!


----------

